# Use 1 remote to control 2 UHF recievers?



## pstew21 (Jul 27, 2002)

Is it possible to program a UHF remote to use 2 different recievers?

What I mean is, set the SAT button to one reciever and maybe set the VCR or AUX to another reciever ID?

Also, how do you change the UHF ID on the remote?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

NO NO NO the only button on the remote that controls the satellite is the sat button. READ YOUR INSTRUCTION BOOK.


----------



## pstew21 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey boba,

I forgot to mention, I did RTFM. That's why I asked the question. 

Wondering if there is some undocumented way of avoiding the need for 2 remotes if I have 2 receivers on one tv.

I'm feeding the whole house via the existing cable runs with my pvr 501 and several tv's also have sat recievers. Just wanted to see if I could avoid having to have 2 remotes.

Anybody else have any ideas? Or know of any multifunction 3rd party remote that could be used via UHF in this manner?

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not really - If you have both receivers on the same remote address, then both will respond to the commands AT THE SAME TIME, which is NOT what you really want, correct ?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I occasionally control a different box with the remote. Just have to hold down the sat button for a few seconds until it flashes, press the remote code # of the other reciever in and hit pound. Then do what I have to do, then repeat the above to switch back.


----------



## pstew21 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah, that's about my only option... Oh well, guess its not that bad. Too bad you can't hold down the AUX or VCR button and hit a number and # and it then controls the 2nd reciever.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The thing that annoys me most about the dish remote is that you have to push the TV button to turn off the TV. I have 6000 units, I never bother to turn them off... It would be nice if you could have the power button when in "sat" mode on the remote turn off and on the TV like volume does the TV. That way I would never have to change the remote back and forth. Asside from an update that maybe comes out once a year with the 6000, why does it ever need to be turned off?

I have had the annoyance of coming in the next morning to find that the TV is still on, but the screen is black because the 6000 is off and not the TV!


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

The remote for the 721 has a separate TV power button.

Dennis


----------



## pstew21 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah, the remote for the 501/508 does too. And I believe it will control IR recievers as well? I haven't actually tested that, but I don't see why not.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

The only way to use the same remote on 2 receivers is to buy a 3rd party learning remote. Yea its IR instead of RF but I think it works.

Greylar


----------

